# What a wonderful... Wedding? HUH??



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Congrats on the wedding!!*

Hallow and what a grand idea!! I have seen several Halloween theme weddings described here on HF - and as you know by now, you can't go wrong with the ideas you will find throughout the Forum. 

Still, making a wedding plan - no matter the theme - is an essential tool to a successful, worry-free event. 

Start a check list in three cate-gory-zzz!! lol:

Food (CAKE/DRINKS)
Music 
Decorations


Then add your action plan and how you want the event to time out - start to finish. Once you have a head count    you can plan your budget. 

How 'bout both of you be wheeled into the ceremony at the proper time and pop out from inside coffins. The whole "till death do you part" theme will naturally fit right in! 

Have fun and congrats!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am here trying to figure out decoration wise on the wedding theme Halloween. I am pretty much Stump...... Although I caught somewhere in the Forum that One had their arches done with flowers and skull heads. I like that idea alot!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

How about talking to florists about getting all their dead flowers? Make bouquets, cover an arch, etc. Ivory candles would also be great, the drippier the better. Use funeral wreaths (again with the dead flowers) at the end of chair rows instead of traditional pew bows.


----------



## tiedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not going for the whole flowers and arch thing. We decided that we are going to add a cemetery to our haunted house with a mausoleum and we will stand under the mausoleum and have everyone in the graveyard. Our hand fasting (wedding) vows are going to have a lot of vampire references so its pretty cool. I am going to put pictures of everything as we get it up... I need help with Halloween theme stuff like food and drinks... I have a couple drinks we are adding and a professional bartender lined up... I don't know if I want row seating or just have everyone at tables for the ceremony. If I do row seats they will have to be moved to the tables when it's all done.

I don't really know what I'm doing here but I appreciate everyones help..


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

zom13ie said:


> Thats a lttle to much, and no florists is going to get you dead flowers. lol.... .


Actually... yes, they will if you ask for them, but if it is "too much", well then whatever. The OP asked for suggestions and can take or leave them.


----------



## tiedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

well I like the idea and may use it for some of my center pieces


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

How about going as a severed head bride? The groom could dress up as a grave-digger. If you go to the site www.instructables.com and looking Halloween Costumes, I saw there was a posting on making a headless bride costume.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

zom13ie said:


> I didn't mean to offend you. Sorry if it seemed like a harsh comment. I realize that the OP was asking, please just rember i am in the middle of planing my wedding also, and i am stress out about hins also! Agian sorry for offending you


Not offended.


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

oooo wow what happened to all of my post from yester day in this topic?


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I really really like the idea about the dead flowers! I think that is super cool and very fitting for a Halloween wedding. You can even do the bride's bouquet with spiderwebs and fake spiders on it.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

ask all your friends if they have any halloween decor you can borrow and you can try to ask the funeral homes or even the cemetery if you can have the dead flowers, they just let them pile up anyways.


----------



## tiedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

where i live the florests and funeral home are a bunch of... I will say jerks (makes me sound more adult about it) and refuse to let me buy the old flowers... I am now being boycotted for my idea... I live in an, apparently, REAL LY christian town/city. I just hope this doesn't effect my business. 

Anyway I am going more toward flowers and my MOH and I are going to do sugar skulls. I have my dress figured out but thank you Go ray Vidal for the idea though. I may use it for someone else. 

Thank you everyone for your help with this stuff...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

tiedangel said:


> where i live the florests and funeral home are a bunch of... I will say jerks (makes me sound more adult about it) and refuse to let me buy the old flowers... I am now being boycotted for my idea... I live in an, apparently, REAL LY christian town/city. I just hope this doesn't effect my business.
> 
> Anyway I am going more toward flowers and my MOH and I are going to do sugar skulls. I have my dress figured out but thank you Go ray Vidal for the idea though. I may use it for someone else.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help with this stuff...


Wow, that is a shame - the one's here will just give them to you when they get ready to toss them out. Another way to get the dead flower look is to buy artificial ones (roses work great) and lightly spray paint them. Add a little dried baby's breath and it looks really creepy.


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi TiedAngel- I specifically thought of this thread while at the mall today. Yankee Candle's Halloween themed Boney Bunch characters are Brides and Grooms this year! I wanted to let you know I saw them, they are cute and would make good cake toppers or cake table decorations. Glad I found your post again- happy wedding planning! Coming from and spring bride- I'm a little jealous of your autumnal nuptials!

If you don't have a Yankee candle near you, I know you can get them online. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention- if you're worried about guests not wanting to come in costumes- you could make masquerade masks for your guests to get with their program or whatever (you know the kind that cover your eyes that you carry around on a stick). It will get them into the halloween spirit, but not force grandma out of her comfort zone. It would be a fun project to do at a bridal shower or something- have the materials and have each guest make a mask that will later be handed out. Just another thought I had- good luck!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats, what a great time to get married! There are a few threads out there on this subject if you want to have a look....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/92749-halloween-wedding.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/91680-haunted-wedding-plans-2.html#post900752

Here are a few ideas that might inspire you...best witches!  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more.....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I have a ton of this stuff.....the last one, I promise!*


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

You could just keep it classy and add some nice decorations... that is what my wife and I did. We got married last year on Halloween 10-31-2009.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

God all those picture are great. I love it.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a Halloween wedding, too. I had a pretty traditional ceremony, then changed into a red ballgown, black tiara, custom fangs, black roses, and was a vampire for the reception. I'll have to see if I can find my CD of pictures later.


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Found this on the web... Thought it sounded cool !! 

A Halloween-themed Ohio wedding began when sixty-one-year-old Jack Holsinger, who laid in a coffin inside a slow-driven hearse, was carried by six pallbearers to the altar. There, a pale-faced Jack Holsinger emerged and awaited his 44-year-old bride, Connie Spitznagel.

The Ohio, vampire-esque wedding was led by Minister Greg Kopp, who was dressed as Jason in the "Friday the 13th" movies. The reception was held in a haunted house, and after vows were exchanged, Minister Kopp told Holsinger not to kiss his bridge, but instead to bite her on the neck.


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

And this ....... Yes this ..... This is what I want to do at my wedding!!! Why not change it up to fit your theme!!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

I was just swooning over this earlier today....flowers can get pretty pricey for weddings. I love the idea of using tall, gnarled sticks and candles as centerpieces!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I thought this was a cute idea for bridemaids....*










View attachment 11943


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I enjoy Halloween as much as anyone, but a Halloween Themed wedding sounds foolish to me. I mean, like, you are going to show someone your wedding pictures with you standing in front of a Tombstone and they will say to themselves, "What the **** is wrong with this person?" 

If someone asked me to be in a wedding and dress up, I would have to respectfully decline. If I was invited to the wedding I would make sure they know that me and my girl aren't going to show up looking like Dracula.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Dullahan said:


> I enjoy Halloween as much as anyone, but a Halloween Themed wedding sounds foolish to me. I mean, like, you are going to show someone your wedding pictures with you standing in front of a Tombstone and they will say to themselves, "What the **** is wrong with this person?"
> 
> If someone asked me to be in a wedding and dress up, I would have to respectfully decline. If I was invited to the wedding I would make sure they know that me and my girl aren't going to show up looking like Dracula.


You have a right to your own opinion, but the OP also is entitled to have the wedding of her/his choice. Why not just ignore the thread if it doesn't pertain to you, rather than replying with your rude comments?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome photos! I love the idea of a Halloween wedding. What a great way to share your love of Halloween.


----------

